# Looking for advice....



## Dsmits1984 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi there folks. My coworker and I just got gym memberships and plan on doing 3-4 days a week. I am about 30lbs overweight. I used to work out regularly but I was in shape so I had no worries. We are trying to combine both weight loss and strength training into our workouts. We plan on doing about 90 minute work outs. Any advice for us? Links to good 3-04 day workouts etc???

Thank you,

Danny


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 26, 2014)

The weight loss will come far more readily if we can help with your diet in addition to your training program.

As per a good 3-4 day split, the possibilities are limitless. For some tried & true programs...

Hypertrophy Specific Training

DC Training

German Volume Training

A whole, bloody mess of 4-day splits

Read up on 'em, figure one that calls to you and post-up here if you have specific questions. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## Glue Sniffer (Mar 27, 2014)

*Keep it simple*

I would start with your weight loss goals and work on strength down the road.  Calculate your BMR (it's easy) and shoot for a calorie deficit while you train.  Write down or log all of your daily food intake - this helps a lot in the long run.  Train for one hour with weights shooting for 10-12 reps per set keeping weights on the lighter side and not much rest between sets, then 30 minutes of HITT cardio.  Most importantly, keep your diet clean: try to avoid carbs after 6pm and drink plenty of water. One cheat meal per week.  Avoid alcohol.  Get a hold of a good daily vitamin and maybe a pre-workout drink such as NO EXPLODE or CELLUCOR C4 EXTREME if you need something to help you power thru your workouts.  Don't overdo it.  Keep it simple and it will pay off in a big way.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 27, 2014)

90 min sessions in gym......

10min warm up on any cardio machine you like
50min of lifting.  focus on compound movements
30min of cardio to end things.  


you body will burn up the majority of carbs in your system during the 1st hr, leaving bodyfat to fuel the cardio (n a tad bit of muscle but no bigge, your lifting and eating lots of protein now)


things will be easier with somenone else.  If your slipping he ll be there to yell at you to get back on track.  Also both of you should be making your lunch instead of going out for something quick, fatty, filled w/sodium, etc.  


i always make much bigger dinners than what me n ms GR are going to eat cuz all the leftovers are my lunch the next day.  get into a habbit doing something similar.


----------



## Dsmits1984 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the posts so far. We decided on 3 days a week to start. Been using both machines and free weights. I do a little cardio after most of the time, and will be buying a mountain bike soonish.


----------



## Muscle Master (Mar 30, 2014)

Do 40-60 minutes of weightlifting then do the cardio. If you can, do sprints for your cardio. They are a great way to burn fat.


----------



## zachToA (Mar 31, 2014)

In terms of cardio, I have had great success with HIIT. For about 6 months, I used the following workout. 

http://www.fitocracy.com/knowledge/dr-layne-nortons-best-damn-cardio-humanly-possible-in-15-minutes/

I tend to do sprints now.


----------

